# Happy 70th Birthday VAn Morrison



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

There is no one I have listened to more often.

There are many times I have been frustrated but today I will think only of his great music and wish him many happy returns.






(PS I know I'm a week late).


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Happy birthday, you crotchety old bugger!

I'm a big fan of Van's music - well, up until the early 80s anyway when his stuff started to get a bit too lush for me. My life won't be complete until he sanctions the reissue of The Story of Them (which he was about to do in 2007 along with most of his back catalogue before he allegedly scotched the project part the way through).

As his vocal capacity seems largely unimpaired I wish he could get a youngish backing band together for live work which I think would reinvigorate him in the way that Paul McCartney was about 10 or so years ago. Of course, I no longer expect him be the firebrand of mid-70s vintage when he recorded one of the greatest ever live albums but noodling along with the likes of Georgie Fame and play-by-numbers session men just seems to put him on autopilot too much of the time - he's still got more to give than that.


----------

